# The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/D20/EX10 Registry



## m16a (Jul 14, 2008)

Ladies and Gents, I have decided to start a registry of all known CPF Nitecore Smart PD system lights! Please post in here the 5 digit number on the top right of your warranty card so that we may have record of you for purposes of fun and business alike. Please note, that a light with a * next to the name means it is a Golden Dragon Plus(GDP) edition.
Please note important changes to registry
 
Total Nitecore Smart PD System lights tracked to this point-243

EX10's tracked-94 

~EX10 Registry~
00001 alk007
00005 flash99dark
00006 TallNhairyDave
00007 slorg
000009 4pigs*(HK sold)
00009 Cheesy 
00010 lightsandknives 
00017 kilovolt 
00022 chakrawal  
00025 Philbee 
00030 jbviau  
00032 mrsnakeman
00033 nitroz
 00038 kzad 
00040 EugeneJohn
 00042 RebelXTNC 
00047 GBH2 
00048 joco
00052 1pt21
00057 matrixshaman 
00068 rtrwv 
00088 MKlight 
00089 harleyshawn
00092 betalight 
00094 rayman
00121 jasonvk77 
00123 cdosrun  
00128 WadeF
 00133 MKlight 
00136 russthetoolman
00140 ctrain 
00156 Ubi 
00172 NetGod3Com
 00177 jchoo
 00194 Braddah_Bill 
00195 naggalowmo
00203 Knifekulture
 00205 G30
 00217 Kirodragon
 00230 ritch
 00246 thujone
 00256 michelkenny
 00284 smopoim86
00276 FEATHERSTONE 
00290 larry117
00299 taschenlampeMann
 00300 flummoxed 
00312 jolivanra  
00314 bdws1975
 00316 Hyperborea 
00326 half-watt
 00327 luxlover
00330 Ironwood 
00341 Budman231
 00343 holeymoley  
00350 olrac
 00359 Lighthouse One
00375 ArdvarkSagus 
00379 coop  
00399 LargePig
00404 Mike D
00419 unit311
00423 John Frederick 
00433 zeige
00434 The_Coach
 00427 AFAustin 
00437 MWclint 
00438 adimag
 00444 skyva
00445 JohnnyDeep
00452 Lite_me 
00470 Stillphoto
00498 Ducaticorse
 00535 J.D
00545 abarth_1200
00564 Metatron
 00586 aconite
00595 rubberband
00610 pjandyho 
00611 Raytech(Gifted) 
00627 jbviau 
00631 duff
 00678 taboot
00698 torpeau
00731 42
00809 phantom357
01008 Glenn7*
01004 waya68*
01107 JohnnyDeep*
01027 daveaust
01044 raytech*
01079 Hot Pursuit*
01095 ctrain*
01162 dasBulk*


----------



## m16a (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10s tracked-146

~D10 registry~
 00000 Wits' End
 00005 mrsnakeman
00006 wingnutLP
 00009 tx101
 00011 Cheesy
 00013 fredlumox
 00018 Kilovolt
 00026 rhpdchief
 00030 Jayman
00040 hairydogs*
 00059 momonbubu
 00071 Glowman
 00072 Glowman
 00075 AFAustin
 00081 JHao
 00084 Enzo Morocioli
 00085 Trekmeister
 00089 mtrunner
 00093 LawLight
 00100 raiderkilo
 00101 WadeF
 00114 lightsandknives
 00120 Zeige
 00125 betalight
 00126 Exit32
00138 dsmith
 00143 MKLight
 00155 Dynabel
 00162 orcinus
 00165 Peterson
 00170 legendcpf
 00180 yaesumofo
 00233 vhyper007
 00240 m16a
 00254 varuscelli
 00269 Ferry
 00273 victor01
 00275 geek4christ
 00297 marschw
 00299 Moe
 00302 Dreamer
 00308 1dash1
 00314 GBH2
 00315 kaichu_dento
 00321 merlocka
 00323 chibato
 00325 MKLight
 00329 kapitan88
 00339 flummoxed
 00343 flintstone
 00344 Raindog-
 00345 john46268
 00349 ruriimasu
 00350 The Coach
 00354 ah-see
 00378 werdnawee
 00382 liquidsix
 00383 piper
 00384 LG&M
 00386 goodwij
 00404 tricker
 00405 Drywolf
 00426 sandbasser
 00427 Braddah_Bill
 00428 parawolfe
 00433 42
 00441 harddrive
 00446 torpeau
 00472 TooManyGizmos
 00477 Jarl
 00483 Predators 84
 00485 LED-holic
 00493 shadeone
 00496 gadgetnerd
 00500 Siriuslite
 00504 bfodnes
 00506 russthetoolman
 00511 BlueBirdTS
 00514 TigerhawkT3 (traded)
 00517 cabbynate
 00525 tbauer
 00534 E=MC2
 00544 PhotonBoy
 00550 98k Plinker
 00555 cernobila
 00556 mitch79
 00561 Nyctophiliac
 00565 mikel81
 00569 pjandyho
 00571 flash99dark
 00585 zipplet
 00587 climberkid
 00600 NutSAK
 00616 sappyg
 00621 251
 00626 half-watt
 00658 foxtrot
 00679 LED-holic
 00691 D.B.
 00712 kirkg
 00718 hogger1
 00731 HeadCSO
 00732 smoking
 00733 yxa
 00742 Raytech(lost)
 00773 RocketTomato
 00777 roksx
 00789 Wits' End Brother
 00803 luxlover
 00810 Yenster
 00826 JJV
 00833 GrAndAG
 00838 copierguy mobile
 00845 cl0123
 00851 Lite me
 00859 rcprins
 00879 guardpost3
 01015 cotter
01033 Raytech
01040 YoufoundNemo
01075 Rion
01110 cypher2001 
 01115 ruger357
 01152 fitzDaug
 01183 thk
 01186 jrmy0641
01194 GMWIGGS
 01239 aml
 01253 stevie-ca
01262 thujone
 01288 TigerhawkT3*
01303 Kanai*
 01333 oink*
 01365 Ctrain*
01392 Zendude*
 01401 Ferry*
01404 Dioni*
01422 Coaster*
01423 Oink*
 01440 Braddah Bill*
 01441 chaoticwhisper
01459 MManley*
 01462 Glock40*
 01464 thefish*
01474 jummy1970*
 01498 gadgetnerd*


Total D20's tracked:3
_*
*~D20 registry~_

00356 climberkid
00409 raytech
00420 251


----------



## m16a (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

reserved


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10s tracked-130

~D10 registry~
00000 Wits' End
00005 mrsnakeman
00009 tx101
00011 Cheesy
00013 fredlumox
00018 Kilovolt
00026 rhpdchief
00030 Jayman
00059 momonbubu
00071 Glowman
00072 Glowman
00075 AFAustin
00081 JHao
00084 Enzo Morocioli
00085 Trekmeister
00089 mtrunner
00093 LawLight
00100 raiderkilo
00101 WadeF
00114 lightsandknives
00120 Zeige
00125 betalight
00126 Exit32
00143 MKLight
00155 Dynabel
00162 orcinus
00165 Peterson
00170 legendcpf
00180 yaesumofo
00233 vhyper007
00240 m16a
00254 varuscelli
00269 Ferry
00273 victor01
00275 geek4christ
00297 marschw
00299 Moe
00302 Dreamer
00308 1dash1
00314 GBH2
00315 kaichu_dento
00321 merlocka
00323 chibato
00325 MKLight
00329 kapitan88
00339 flummoxed
00343 flintstone
00344 Raindog-
00345 john46268
00349 ruriimasu
00350 The Coach
00354 ah-see
00378 werdnawee
00382 liquidsix
00383 piper
00384 LG&M
00386 goodwij
00404 tricker
00405 Drywolf
00426 sandbasser
00427 Braddah_Bill
00428 parawolfe
00433 42
00441 harddrive
00446 torpeau
00472 TooManyGizmos
00477 Jarl
00483 Predators 84
00485 LED-holic
00493 shadeone
00496 gadgetnerd
00500 Siriuslite
00504 bfodnes
00506 russthetoolman
00511 BlueBirdTS
00514 TigerhawkT3 (traded)
00517 cabbynate
00525 tbauer
00534 E=MC2
00544 PhotonBoy
00550 98k Plinker
00555 cernobila
00556 mitch79
00561 Nyctophiliac
00565 mikel81
00569 pjandyho
00571 flash99dark
00585 zipplet
00587 climberkid
00600 NutSAK
00616 sappyg
00621 251
00626 half-watt
00658 foxtrot
00679 LED-holic
00691 D.B.
00712 kirkg
00718 hogger1
00731 HeadCSO
00732 smoking
00733 yxa
00742 Raytech
00773 RocketTomato
00777 roksx
00789 Wits' End Brother
00803 luxlover
00810 Yenster
00826 JJV
00833 GrAndAG
00838 copierguy mobile
00845 cl0123
00851 Lite me
00859 rcprins
00879 guardpost3
01015 cotter
01115 ruger357
01152 fitzDaug
01183 thk
01186 jrmy0641
01239 aml
01253 stevie-ca
01288 TigerhawkT3*
01333 oink*
01365 Ctrain*
01401 Ferry*
01440 Braddah Bill*
01441 chaoticwhisper
01462 Glock40*
01464 thefish*
01498 gadgetnerd*


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

reserved


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

reserved for future


----------



## olrac (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 - 0350

I only have four digits on mine


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

TooManyGizmos ,

D10 ...... 00472

.


----------



## WadeF (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 - 00101
EX10 - 0128


----------



## Jarl (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10: 00477


----------



## chakrawal (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10-0022


----------



## GBH2 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 - 00314
EX10 - 0047


----------



## MWClint (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 -------- 0437


----------



## kzad (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10-0038


----------



## Ritch (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 ........ 0230


----------



## mchlwise (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Not to be a wet blanket or anything, but unless there is something that ties an individual light to a warranty card (like the same number on both - which I am not aware of) then this is more like a warranty card registry isn't it? :shrug:


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



mchlwise said:


> Not to be a wet blanket or anything, but unless there is something that ties an individual light to a warranty card (like the same number on both - which I am not aware of) then this is more like a warranty card registry isn't it? :shrug:


yes. The warranty card is tied to the light...

Unless there are people buying warranty cards without lights, or lights without warranty cards, I'm not sure if this affects anything.


----------



## Trekmeister (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Ah, why not? 

D10 - 00085


----------



## jbviau (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Ok, I'll play.

EX10: 0030 (yes, only four numbers)


----------



## FEATHERSTONE (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

ex10 0276


----------



## Exit32 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 - 00126


----------



## jolivanra (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 #000312


----------



## Mike D (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX 10 0404


----------



## jasonvk77 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10: 0121


----------



## Ubi (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10: 0156


----------



## EugeneJohn (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10: 0040


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10: 00315


----------



## LG&M (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 #00384


----------



## cave dave (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Did'nt 4sevens say he pre-sold like 400 of em. I'm sure he has sold quite a few since. This thread could get big in a hurry.


----------



## bdws1975 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 0314


----------



## LawLight (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 #00093

LawLight


----------



## piper (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 00383


----------



## Zeige (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 0433
D10 00120


----------



## Philbee (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 0025


----------



## NetGod3Com (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 0172


----------



## Budman231 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 - 00341


----------



## harddrive (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 - 00441


----------



## geek4christ (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

I'm in: D10 - 00275


----------



## 42 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Strange... I bought both lights from 4Sevens and neither came with a warranty card.


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



42 said:


> Strange... I bought both lights from 4Sevens and neither came with a warranty card.


Did you check the bottom of the package? It should be there besides the lanyard & O-rings, instruction manual, and the NiteCore card. It's the serial # on the back of the NiteCore card.


----------



## guiri (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

No 'fense but could this info not be used somehow by people that manage to steal one of these lights or sumptin'?

I can't define the question but just thought I'd ask..


----------



## Jayman (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 - 00030


----------



## JHao (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10-#00081


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

:mecry:.. Yes , quiri .... I thought of that too.

Internet Identity Theft ..... (free info)


...............................................................


guiri said:


> No 'fense but could this info not be used somehow by people that manage to steal one of these lights or sumptin'?
> 
> I can't define the question but just thought I'd ask..


----------



## Slorg (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 - 0007 

Got mine from James Bond


----------



## victor01 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Nitecore D10 # 00273


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10

00427


EX10

on order.





Braddah_Bill


----------



## BabyDoc (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Forgive the question if it has been answered before, but what is the point of a registry? We know that 500 of the D10 were made and sold. A similar number of the Ex10 were also made.

While a registry might be useful if the light was engraved with a serial number in case a light was lost or stolen, I am not sure what point there is in listing a serial number off of a warranty card when the light isn't engraved. Could anybody explain how this is useful?


----------



## m16a (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



BabyDoc said:


> Forgive the question if it has been answered before, but what is the point of a registry? We know that 500 of the D10 were made and sold. A similar number of the Ex10 were also made.
> 
> While a registry might be useful if the light was engraved with a serial number in case a light was lost or stolen, I am not sure what point there is in listing a serial number off of a warranty card when the light isn't engraved. Could anybody explain how this is useful?



No apology is needed. It is a very understandable question! Mostly it is for the enjoyment of ourselves and our peers to see if we can track as many of these lights as we can. It is fun to be able to look at a list in one place and see all these people have this particular light.So in a word, a registry is mostly for enjoyment of knowing where the lights sold are If you have a problem with the registry, please know I have spoken with both nitecore and 4sevens about it and both approve:thumbsup:


----------



## ruriimasu (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 - 00349
ruriimasu


----------



## rayman (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 0094


----------



## LargePig (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 0399


----------



## werdnawee (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Just for fun.

D10 - 00378

I got mine today, wiped off the excess lube, used Deoxit and.....

IT'S SO NICE AND SILKY SMOOTH!!!

Great feel to the PD and appears more reliable than the switches on my 2 NDI's.

GREAT LIGHT!!! Can't wait for more versions of the PD.


----------



## HKJ (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



BabyDoc said:


> Forgive the question if it has been answered before, but what is the point of a registry? We know that 500 of the D10 were made and sold. A similar number of the Ex10 were also made.



We know that the first batch was 500 of each, we do not know about subsequent batches.


----------



## BabyDoc (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



HKJ said:


> We know that the first batch was 500 of each, we do not know about subsequent batches.


 
Just ask 4Sevens, how many are in the second batch. I am sure he could tell you. That might be nice to know, along with any other refinements, if any, that may have been made with the newer batch of lights.


----------



## mr.snakeman (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

I´m in, EX10: 0032, D10: 00005


----------



## raiderkilo (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 - 00100


----------



## streetmaster (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 - 0384 :rock:


----------



## parawolfe (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Me too, D10 00428


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



guiri said:


> No 'fense but could this info not be used somehow by people that manage to steal one of these lights or sumptin'?
> 
> I can't define the question but just thought I'd ask..


I'm one of the most private and paranoid persons when it comes to my private info.

But trying hard as I possibly can, I fail to see how this info could be misused in any way.

If someone steals your NiteCore warranty card or your NiteCore light, you've got a lot bigger problems than someone seeing your flashlight # (which is on the card, not on the light) on this forum...

:thinking::shrug:


----------



## artec540 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



LED-holic said:


> D10s tracked-25
> 
> ~D10 registry~
> m16a.....................................00240
> ...



I'm sure there's a good reason for wanting to have a register of all the owners of D 10s and/orEX 10s, but I can't think of it. However, I'd be quite happy to go along with t if I could find the damned number. Where is it? the only writing on my EX 10 is "NiteCore www.NiteCore.com Smart PD EX 10". There's nothing on the piston (smart or otherwise) and nothing visible anywhere else.
Any advice from those wiser than me would be welcome.


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



artec540 said:


> I'm sure there's a good reason for wanting to have a register of all the owners of D 10s and/orEX 10s, but I can't think of it. However, I'd be quite happy to go along with t if I could find the damned number. Where is it? the only writing on my EX 10 is "NiteCore www.NiteCore.com Smart PD EX 10". There's nothing on the piston (smart or otherwise) and nothing visible anywhere else.
> Any advice from those wiser than me would be welcome.


As explained earlier, this registry (along with any other light registries on CPF) is for mainly for fun, as well as for letting the various manufacturers know how many CPF members own the light, which shows the clout of CPF members. NiteCore and 4Sevens have been particularly great at taking CPF member feedback and incorporating improvements into their lights. 

Registries like this communicate to the flashlight makers that we are a significant flashlight market.

With regards to the serial #, as posted before, it's not on the flashlight. It's on the NiteCore plastic card which is included with the package. The serial # is used for warranty purposes, which is why you may have heard of the term "warranty #" as well.


----------



## BabyDoc (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

I can't imagine that 4Sevens and Nitecore doesn't know the clout of CPF even without this registry. After all, don't they know they sold out a batch of 500 D10's and most of the 500 E10's they had for sale within a couple of weeks of the lights annouced release on CPF. As the orders keep rolling in, and the lights keep rolling out, do they need a registry to see that people actually like these lights? Absolutely not!

Yet, the people here want this registry to share their joy of ownership with other owners. In joining the D10/E10 club on this registry, they in a small way enhance their joy of ownership just a little bit more, by the pride they take in announcing their wise purchase here. I think that's the fun of it. Otherwise, there is no purpose.

( It sort of reminds of my first Honda Accord that I bought in 1976. It was the first year that car came out. The Accord then was in short supply and big demand because of rave reviews from all the car periodicals. It was a great car then at a bargain price -$3995. Every Accord owner seeing another Accord owner on the road, honked his horn as he passed. There weren't that many on the road at first. We honked because we were all in the same proud, happy, smart Accord owner club.) 

Registering here is sort of like honking, don't you think?


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

I suppose this is similar to honking, just without the annoying noise...

My explanation of the registry was a generic one, not specific to this one, in terms of letting NiteCore / 4Sevens know of our clout. I explained that NiteCore / 4Sevens are among the best at taking our feedback for the lights already.

So are you in, BabyDoc?


----------



## Lighthouse one (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 0359 Lighthouse one


----------



## shadeone (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

d10 - 00493


----------



## tricker (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

d10 00404


----------



## jbviau (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



BabyDoc said:


> Registering here is sort of like honking, don't you think?



Maybe in some cases, but I mostly did it for people who get curious about what the numbers mean, how low they go, etc.


----------



## sandbasser (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 - 00426


----------



## flash99dark (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 0005 "Simply the best single 123 torch I have owned to date"...William


----------



## Drywolf (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

drywolf............D10..............00405


----------



## rhpdchief (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 00026


----------



## goodwij (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10......00386

Love the light,
John


----------



## skyva (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

ex10 - 0444 (oooh lucky!)


It is a great little light. Will be my exec edc. Prob need primaries as the rcr's I have are a little large and I think this effects the ui.


----------



## Zeige (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

I am waiting for 4sevens to post his......7777 ?


----------



## rtrwv (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

:twothumbsEX10 0068


----------



## Thujone (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Just a recommendation, try using a fixed width font to display your list so that everything lines up nicely. I will snag my number and put it up when i get home.


----------



## lightsandknives (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 - 0010
D10 - 00114


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



Thujone said:


> Just a recommendation, try using a fixed width font to display your list so that everything lines up nicely. I will snag my number and put it up when i get home.


Good tip, I switched to FixedSys font.


----------



## lengendcpf (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 - 00170


----------



## m16a (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



LED-holic said:


> Good tip, I switched to FixedSys font.



Agreed. Makes it look much cleaner:thumbsup:


----------



## lengendcpf (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Can arrange the registry to either alphabetic order or numbering order?


----------



## 1dash1 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 ... 00308 :wave:


----------



## adimag (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 0438


----------



## m16a (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



lengendcpf said:


> Can arrange the registry to either alphabetic order or numbering order?




It would take a while, but its possible. What say you LED_holic?


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



lengendcpf said:


> Can arrange the registry to either alphabetic order or numbering order?


I'm just manually typing in the username and number, so I'm not sure how this can be done. I'm open to suggestions though.


----------



## m16a (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



LED-holic said:


> I'm just manually typing in the username and number, so I'm not sure how this can be done. I'm open to suggestions though.




It could be done manually but that would take a heckuva long time in either scenario. Any kinda application that would help with this?


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



m16a said:


> It could be done manually but that would take a heckuva long time in either scenario. Any kinda application that would help with this?


I wouldn't be able to spend the time to sort this manually, but if there are any tools, or even if someone wants to help sort this, that would be do-able.


----------



## m16a (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



LED-holic said:


> I wouldn't be able to spend the time to sort this manually, but if there are any tools, or even if someone wants to help sort this, that would be do-able.



Same here. I'm googlin alphabatizing program:nana:


----------



## m16a (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 registry is alphabetized:thumbsup:

LED, I'll PM you the link to do it for yours


----------



## HKJ (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



LED-holic said:


> I wouldn't be able to spend the time to sort this manually, but if there are any tools, or even if someone wants to help sort this, that would be do-able.



Some editor programs can do it (I am using one called "EditPadPro").
Here is the last list in sorted order:

Braddah_Bill..........................00427
Exit32................................00126
GBH2..................................00314
geek4christ...........................00275
harddrive.............................00441
Jarl..................................00477
Jayman................................00030
JHao..................................00081
kaichu_dento..........................00315
LawLight..............................00093
LED_holic.............................00230
LED_holic.............................00485
LG&M..................................00384
m16a..................................00240
mr.snakeman...........................00005
parawolfe.............................00428
piper.................................00383
raiderkilo............................00100
ruriimasu.............................00349
TooManyGizmos.........................00472
Trekmeister...........................00085
victor01..............................00273
WadeF.................................00101
werdnawee.............................00378
Zeige.................................00120

Edit:
And sorted by number:
mr.snakeman...........................00005
Jayman................................00030
JHao..................................00081
Trekmeister...........................00085
LawLight..............................00093
raiderkilo............................00100
WadeF.................................00101
Zeige.................................00120
Exit32................................00126
LED_holic.............................00230
m16a..................................00240
victor01..............................00273
geek4christ...........................00275
GBH2..................................00314
kaichu_dento..........................00315
ruriimasu.............................00349
werdnawee.............................00378
piper.................................00383
LG&M..................................00384
Braddah_Bill..........................00427
parawolfe.............................00428
harddrive.............................00441
TooManyGizmos.........................00472
Jarl..................................00477
LED_holic.............................00485


----------



## mtrunner (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 - 00089


----------



## streetmaster (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Now, which is better. :shrug: Alphabetical or by serial number? :laughing:


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

.
And which in the left column .... name or number ?
.


----------



## Stillphoto (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 - 0470


----------



## m16a (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

HKJ, thanks a ton for that! I think we'll just go with alphabetical for now:thumbsup:


----------



## vhyper007 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10-00233


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

.......

Just a thought :tinfoil:

If you don't do it in numerical order ...........

You can't tell which numbers are MISSING .

HaHa ........................look at the current list
.


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



HKJ said:


> Some editor programs can do it (I am using one called "EditPadPro").
> Here is the last list in sorted order:
> ...


Thanks a lot for the info. I'm going with alphabetical order to match the EX10 list.


----------



## chibato (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 --00323


----------



## Philbee (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

I think numerical order is much better seeing as the registry is for *Serial Numbers.*


----------



## lengendcpf (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Guess who have Serial No: 00001 for the both lights?


----------



## lengendcpf (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



Philbee said:


> I think numerical order is much better seeing as the registry is for *Serial Numbers.*


 
After seeing both, think the serial number listing order is better.


----------



## john46268 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 00345


----------



## Taboot (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 - 0678


----------



## JJV (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10-00826


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



streetmaster said:


> Now, which is better. :shrug: Alphabetical or by serial number? :laughing:


By serial number for sure, with the number in the first column!


----------



## rubberband (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

i just got my ex10 today

the number is 0595


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10: 00254


----------



## kapitan88 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10: 0329


----------



## NutSAK (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10: 00600


----------



## streetmaster (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



kaichu dento said:


> By serial number for sure, with the number in the first column!


I agree. But it's still ultimately up to Led-holic and m16a to decide. :thinking:


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



lengendcpf said:


> Guess who have Serial No: 00001 for the both lights?


Is it you?


----------



## holeymoley (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX-10 0343


----------



## HKJ (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



kaichu dento said:


> By serial number for sure, with the number in the first column!



Just get a text editor (like the on I mentioned in my first post), then your can do that in less than a minute.


----------



## Coop (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 00379


----------



## Raindog- (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10: 00344


----------



## m16a (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



streetmaster said:


> I agree. But it's still ultimately up to Led-holic and m16a to decide. :thinking:



I'll talk with him, see and see what he says:thumbsup:


----------



## cdosrun (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

I have an EX10 - 0123 and it is now sporting a lovely blue tritium :candle:

Andrew


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



HKJ said:


> Just get a text editor (like the on I mentioned in my first post), then your can do that in less than a minute.


Hi HKJ, I downloaded a trial of EditPadPro, and was unable to sort by number with my text.

Maybe I'm missing something, but can you help me understand how you were able to sort by number? I only see sorting alphabetically as the options.


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



m16a said:


> I'll talk with him, see and see what he says:thumbsup:


I used Excel to sort and repost the info as requested. :rock:

This does make it a bit harder to see who has the most EX10's and D10's....  (someone has more than one D10... :wave:)


----------



## orcinus (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

THREE of them? 
Are you assembling a D10 squadron?


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



orcinus said:


> THREE of them?
> Are you assembling a D10 squadron?


LOL, let's just say someone won't be running out of D10s for a while...

:naughty:


----------



## HKJ (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



LED-holic said:


> Hi HKJ, I downloaded a trial of EditPadPro, and was unable to sort by number with my text.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something, but can you help me understand how you were able to sort by number? I only see sorting alphabetically as the options.



Alphabetically works just fine for numbers, but your have to block mark the column, before your select sort. To do this: Be sure line wrap is off, the hold down ALT while marking the area (I usual uses ALT+SHIFT+Arrow and not the mouse).

PS: It only works if the numbers are correctly aligned in a column!


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



HKJ said:


> Alphabetically works just fine for numbers, but your have to block mark the column, before your select sort. To do this: Be sure line wrap is off, the hold down ALT while marking the area (I usual uses ALT+SHIFT+Arrow and not the mouse).
> 
> PS: It only works if the numbers are correctly aligned in a column!


Thanks much for the tip. 

I will use this program for other similar purposes in the future.

Fortunately my Excel-fu skills came in handy and I was able to re-format and re-sort the list for this thread.


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



LED-holic said:


> LOL, let's just say someone won't be running out of D10s for a while...
> 
> :naughty:


 
Did you mention that you had already worn one of them out by incessantly clicking it through its ramping sequence for several weeks now?

Er...or, is that me I'm thinking of? :thinking:


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



varuscelli said:


> Did you mention that you had already worn one of them out by incessantly clicking it through its ramping sequence for several weeks now?
> 
> Er...or, is that me I'm thinking of? :thinking:


LOL, these are toys, I mean, er tools... 

You just can't have one, when they're so damn fun, er I mean useful... :naughty:


----------



## half-watt (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

half-watt D10 00626 [two leading zeroes on the included plastic card]

half-watt EX10 0326 [only one leading zero on the included plastic card]


----------



## Flintstone (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 00343


----------



## liquidsix (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 00382


----------



## Siriuslite (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

I just realized I must have gotten the last of the first batch of 500 D10's

#00500

2 weeks later and still loving it


----------



## cernobila (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Looking, looooking, and some more......I knew about the card but where are the id numbers on the lights? You just have to trust me.....the number on my card is D10 00555. I still dont get it.....


----------



## half-watt (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



cernobila said:


> ...but where are the id numbers on the lights?...



don't see any on the external surfaces either of mine. in my case (and yours) can only find them on the cards.


----------



## streetmaster (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



half-watt said:


> don't see any on the external surfaces either of mine. in my case (and yours) can only find them on the cards.


There are no numbers on the light. It's on the warranty card. So really, there's no guarantee that the number coincides with the build sequence. 
Maybe 4sevens could find out for us? 

Personally, I would rather there was a true serial number engraved on the light. Like maybe instead of the "www.NiteCore.com" :devil:


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Would be nice to have serial #s on the light, but not if it's going to raise production costs. These lights are perfect for EDC use, and take the use and abuse that an EDC entails. So as a useful tool and not a collector's item a serial # engraved on the light may not be that high of a priority.


----------



## MKLight (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Hey! I have 2 D10s and 2 EX10s:

D10
1. 00143 
2. 00325

EX10
1. 0088
2. 0133

Have a great day! :wave:
Mike


----------



## Thujone (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 0246 Thujone


----------



## m16a (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Thanks for all the entries so far guys:thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBirdTS (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 00511

I suppose I was one of the first to get the new batch. I did notice that my tint is slightly purple (not E01 purple, but still noticeable). Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## RebelXTNC (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

My card was in storage and I kept forgetting to check it since this thread was started.

RebelXTNC EX10 0042


----------



## smopoim86 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10
0284 smopoim86


----------



## MKLight (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Mine are cool, but I wouldn't call them blue.

Good luck!
Mike



BlueBirdTS said:


> D10 00511
> 
> I suppose I was one of the first to get the new batch. I did notice that my tint is slightly purple (not E01 purple, but still noticeable). Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Predators_84 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10, 00483


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 00180
Yaesumofo


----------



## Petersen (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 00165


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



BlueBirdTS said:


> D10 00511
> 
> I suppose I was one of the first to get the new batch. I did notice that my tint is slightly purple (not E01 purple, but still noticeable). Has anyone else noticed this?


My tint is a bit warmer than the first batch, only slightly. No purple.


----------



## marschw (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 #00297 here.


----------



## luxlover (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Luxlover joyfully reports in with his EX10 serial number.....

 0327 luxlover

It's the best little light for the money on the planet.

Jeff


----------



## Raytech (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 0611


----------



## m16a (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Ladies and gentlemen, by my count, Raytech's EX10 gives us 100 tracked Smart PD's, thats right, 100 tracked lights!! Congrats on being number 100 raytech!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## michelkenny (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Model: EX10
Serial: 0256
Ship Date: June 30, 2008


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 #0017

BTW 17 is considered a rather unlucky number here in my country; what about elsewhere? :laughing:


----------



## Kirodragon (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 #0217


----------



## Raytech (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



m16a said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, by my count, Raytech's EX10 gives us 100 tracked Smart PD's, thats right, 100 tracked lights!! Congrats on being number 100 raytech!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 
 Cool! Maybe I should get a D10 as well and shoot for #200. :twothumbs


----------



## Moe (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 

#00299


----------



## yxa (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10

#00733


----------



## flash99dark (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 # 00571 Now I have 1x EX10 & 1x D10...William


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Thanks for the updates from all so far. Kudos to those of you with more than 1 EX10 or D10 or both. This is a sweet light and it's hard to just own one.


----------



## mitch79 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 #00556


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



mitch79 said:


> D10 #00556


Thanks for the info, and :welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## m16a (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



LED-holic said:


> Thanks for the info, and :welcome::welcome::welcome:



What a cleverly disguised bump


----------



## russthetoolman (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 0136
D10 00506


----------



## jamespjc (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10, #0345


----------



## harleyshawn (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 - 0089


----------



## mikel81 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

NCD10BUS 00565


And why is the EX10 list color coded?


----------



## copierguy_mobile (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 - 00838


----------



## m16a (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



mikel81 said:


> NCD10BUS 00565
> 
> 
> And why is the EX10 list color coded?



I did that to make it seem more decorative. Basically to make it more visually appealing:thumbsup:


----------



## jbviau (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

My second EX10: 0627 (I RMAed the first one)


----------



## Knifekulture (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 #0203


----------



## joco (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10: 0048

(and a very nice light, too!)

John


----------



## naggalowmo (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX-10 #0195


----------



## AFAustin (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10: 0427

D10: 00075

Love 'em both.


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 - 0452
D10 - 00851

Me too!


----------



## zipplet (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 - 00585

^_^


----------



## flummoxed (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10: 00339
EX10: 0300


----------



## larry117 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10- 0290


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



flummoxed said:


> D10: 00339
> EX10: 0300


:welcome: to CPF and to larry117 too!!

Thanks also to zipplet from updating this from the UK.

I still miss my travels to the UK, and trying to look for nessie at Loch Ness.


----------



## jchoo (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

I've got EX10 #0177.


----------



## hogger1 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

00718 d10


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Nice Idea!

D10 #00561 :wave: Hello out there! Another one hits the UK



Be Lucky...


----------



## aconite (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 #0586


----------



## luxlover (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

It is with great pride and excitement that I report the acquisition of my D10 today. So far, I have not seen any sibling rivalry with my EX10.

00803 luxlover

Sorry for not giving you any more business, m16a.  The only reason I bought the D10, is to keep LED-holic on his toes. If I see either of you slacking off, I will have no choice but to buy more lights. 

Seriously, yous guyses are doing a great job in documenting ownership, and neither of you have missed a beat. Keep those eyeballs polished for any sneaky posters. :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



luxlover said:


> It is with great pride and excitement that I report the acquisition of my D10 today. So far, I have not seen any sibling rivalry with my EX10.
> 
> 00803 luxlover
> 
> ...


LOL Jeff. Thanks for the info and welcome to the club of D10 users!!! :twothumbs


----------



## m16a (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



luxlover said:


> It is with great pride and excitement that I report the acquisition of my D10 today. So far, I have not seen any sibling rivalry with my EX10.
> 
> 00803 luxlover
> 
> ...




Thanks Jeff:thumbsup:


----------



## Dynabel (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 #00155


----------



## merlocka (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

My D10 is #321


----------



## luxlover (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



m16a said:


> Thanks Jeff:thumbsup:


m16a,
I'm not sure if I am as welcome to the club of EX10 users, as I am to the club of D10 users? :thinking:

Jeff


----------



## E=MC2 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

I have D10 # 534 (I'm assuming here that the serial is the last three digits on the warranty card, and not something printed on the inside of the light, which I haven't checked...)


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



E=MC2 said:


> I have D10 # 534 (I'm assuming here that the serial is the last three digits on the warranty card, and not something printed on the inside of the light, which I haven't checked...)


That's correct. :wave:


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Just got my lights from 4Sevens,

D10 - 00569

EX10 - 00610

How about Extreme? :laughing:


----------



## m16a (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



luxlover said:


> m16a,
> I'm not sure if I am as welcome to the club of EX10 users, as I am to the club of D10 users? :thinking:
> 
> Jeff



Any fan of the great lights known as the Smart PD's are welcome to the club:thumbsup:

133 as of this morning guys:thumbsup:


----------



## momonbubu (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

momonbubu

D10 #00059


cheers


----------



## luxlover (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



m16a said:


> Any fan of the great lights known as the Smart PD's are welcome to the club:thumbsup:
> 
> 133 as of this morning guys:thumbsup:


Thank you, _Grand Master of the EX10 Registry_. I am glad to be here.

Jeff


----------



## Raytech (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 #00742


----------



## tbauer (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 ------ 00525


----------



## Wits' End (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

I got two D 10's one for me and one for my brother in CA (LA area). I was waiting to post until I got his # from his sitting on 'my shelf' at home. I got his --Wits' End's Brother NCD 10BUS 00789---
then I went to get my number off the card sitting in my empty box sitting on the dashboard of the van [OK, so I missed the word *hold* in the owner's manual and was re-reading it so I could figure out the UI  :shakehead]
my (NE MN, USA) number is ---Wits' End NCD 10BUS *00000*--- Do I get a prize? An offer to buy my card? A black helicopter to come confiscate it :tinfoil: ?
I included the NCD 10BUS to make sure I had the right number.


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



Wits' End said:


> I got two D 10's one for me and one for my brother in CA (LA area). I was waiting to post until I got his # from his sitting on 'my shelf' at home. I got his --Wits' End's Brother NCD 10BUS 00789---
> then I went to get my number off the card sitting in my empty box sitting on the dashboard of the van [OK, so I missed the word *hold* in the owner's manual and was re-reading it so I could figure out the UI  :shakehead]
> my (NE MN, USA) number is ---Wits' End NCD 10BUS *00000*--- Do I get a prize? An offer to buy my card? A black helicopter to come confiscate it :tinfoil: ?
> I included the NCD 10BUS to make sure I had the right number.


No way, really? That's pretty cool.

How about a nice photo of this unique card? :devil:

And your bro's # 789 is pretty cool also. You also read the manual? What planet are you from?  I just watched 4seven's video and skipped the manual altogether. :nana:


----------



## roksx (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 00777, that's my lucky number!


----------



## Wits' End (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



LED-holic said:


> No way, really? That's pretty cool.
> 
> How about a nice photo of this unique card? :devil:
> 
> And your bro's # 789 is pretty cool also. You also read the manual? What planet are you from?  I just watched 4seven's video and skipped the manual altogether. :nana:







everytime I went to see it, it was unavailable really


----------



## Hyperborea (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 #0316


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



Wits' End said:


> everytime I went to see it, it was unavailable really


Dang, that's pretty amazing!!!!


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



roksx said:


> D10 00777, that's my lucky number!


Man you're lucky!!! 

Although it makes me wonder who's the unlucky chap who got 666. :green:


----------



## sappyg (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 # 00616


----------



## g30 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 #0205

Just got it in the mail today from 4sevens.

It's my first "real" flashlight and I could not be any more happy with it.


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



g30 said:


> EX10 #0205
> 
> Just got it in the mail today from 4sevens.
> 
> It's my first "real" flashlight and I could not be any more happy with it.


:welcome::welcome:

Glad you got such an awesome light as your first "real" light!!! You made a wise choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## g30 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



LED-holic said:


> :welcome::welcome:
> 
> Glad you got such an awesome light as your first "real" light!!! You made a wise choice. :thumbsup:



Thanks LED-holic!

I have a feeling I'm going to like this place and my new hobby. Too bad my wallet won't.:lolsign:


----------



## cl0123 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 00845

Came across the ocean sooner than I expected. Thanks 4Sevens!

With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## duff (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 #00631 :twothumbs


----------



## HeadCSO (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Just got my D10 today. The number is 00731.


----------



## Yenster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Got my D10 today, but it's defective. It only flickers very badly and can't be turned off (unless the tail is twisted off until you see the O-ring).

00810

EDIT (8/2/08):
My D10 started to work correctly the next day. Used the same batteries and didn't do anything else (except maybe leaving it overnight without batteries in it). Mine is the 'new' version according to another thread (4 black chips) and 'silver' backed Cree. Hmmm...


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



Yenster said:


> Got my D10 today, but it's defective. It only flickers very badly and can't be turned off (unless the tail is twisted off until you see the O-ring).
> 
> 00810


Sorry to hear that. These problems are rare fortunately.

I'm sure 4sevens will take care of you well.


----------



## Enzo Morocioli (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 #00084


----------



## kirkg (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10- #00712


----------



## cabbynate (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10, 00517


----------



## m16a (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Updated on my end as of the time of this post:thumbsup:


----------



## torpeau (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 00446 arrived today and w/ an alkaline AA, it works fine. Waiting on eneloops to arrive.


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 0194


Perfect in every way :twothumbs


Well, I do have 1 small problem.........I want to buy another one. 



Braddah_Bill


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Thanks to a recommendation from *luxlover *I have updated the font to a more pleasing "courier new" font. Hope you all like it better.


----------



## luxlover (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



LED-holic said:


> Thanks to a recommendation from *luxlover *I have updated the font to a more pleasing "courier new" font. Hope you all like it better.


Thank you Sir for the plug. "I likes it, I likes it!" Seriously, it does improve on the visibility, especially when viewing the light colored text.

Jeff


----------



## m16a (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

I tried that font and it messed up my registry. I'll stick with fixed sys for now


----------



## luxlover (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



m16a said:


> I tried that font and it messed up my registry. I'll stick with fixed sys for now


Now now now, Manager. Don't give up. Look at LED-holic's masterpiece. Does it look "messed up?" Call me, and I will make your list pretty! 

Jeff


----------



## m16a (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



luxlover said:


> Now now now, Manager. Don't give up. Look at LED-holic's masterpiece. Does it look "messed up?" Call me, and I will make your list pretty!
> 
> Jeff



Sadly, I even checked with LED-Holic and his help didn't help the problems either


----------



## orcinus (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

After a long and arduous struggle through the postal system and customs, my D10 is *finally* here...

Serial no. 00162


----------



## m16a (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



orcinus said:


> After a long and arduous struggle through the postal system and customs, my D10 is *finally* here...
> 
> Serial no. 00162




I have to say, despite the fact that this is neither the news of my D10 arriving nor my domain for the registry, that is awesome news. Great to hear you finally got it orcinus!!! How is it to you??? Zip me a PM, so we aren't hijacking


----------



## D.B. (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 - 00691

EX10 - TBA (sent in for repair)


----------



## Cheesy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

I don't know if s/n are repeated in different countries, maybe the actual number is the whole thing?

NCD10UK 00011

I can't tell you my EX10 s/n as it's turned into an Extreme in the post. I'm not sure if I should keep it and order another EX or send it back.


Kev.


----------



## m16a (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

As of the time of this post, the first page is updated on my part:thumbsup:


----------



## matrixshaman (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 - # 0057
D10 - still looking for where I hid that card


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Alright, count me in: NCEX10BUS 0375


----------



## 251 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 - 00621

I delayed buying this light forever - but now am SOOO glad I did. Great light!!


----------



## RocketTomato (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10- 00773


----------



## unit311 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX-10 0419


----------



## Cheesy (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Take two was more successful:

NCEX10BUK 0009


Kev.


----------



## fredlumox (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Nitecore D10 # 000*13 * :devil:


----------



## J.D. (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 - 0535
and it works flawless


----------



## Kilovolt (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



Kilovolt said:


> EX10 #0017


 

This is really surprising. oo:

I got my EX10 from 4sevens. Two weeks later I buy a D10 from Neolumen in France and:

D10 #00018


----------



## Tatexi (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

NCEX10BUS 0014

Kinda weird number considering I ordered it directly from 4sevens.com last week (about 1 week to ship overseas, not bad at all  ).


----------



## climberkid (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

You must have received the bottom of the pile from the first shipment. i think thats pretty lucky!

NCD10BUS # 00587


----------



## m16a (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

as of the time of this post, my end is edited to match the info in LED_holic's:thumbsup:


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

I'll check my bare ex10 number when I get home tonight. This is such a great light! Definitley one of my favorite lights.


----------



## m16a (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



Nitroz said:


> I'll check my bare ex10 number when I get home tonight. This is such a great light! Definitley one of my favorite lights.



Dude how'd you get that bare?


----------



## John Frederick (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX-10, 0423


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Just got NCD10BUS 00514 from 4sevens today.


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



m16a said:


> Dude how'd you get that bare?



If I told you and everybody here I would have to kill all of you. Just Kidding!

I asked if I could buy a pre-production sample and my wish was granted. This one will be custom annodized one day.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10......0545


:twothumbs


----------



## m16a (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Updated as of the time of this post:thumbsup:


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Ex10 033


----------



## PhotonBoy (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10
00544
PhotonBoy


----------



## 98k Plinker (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 
00550


----------



## gadgetnerd (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10
00496

Had it a while, kept forgetting to post it here.


----------



## smoking (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 
00732


----------



## ruger357 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10
0037


----------



## tx101 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10
00009


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10
00302


----------



## climberkid (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



tx101 said:


> D10
> 00009


sweet! nice catch


----------



## ruger357 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Just got my D10 in yesterday.
01115


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



ruger357 said:


> Just got my D10 in yesterday.
> 01115


Wow, first light I've heard of with 4 digit serial #. Congrats!!

These lights are selling like hot cakes!!! :goodjob:


----------



## luxlover (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



LED-holic said:


> Wow, first light I've heard of with 4 digit serial #. Congrats!!
> These lights are selling like hot cakes!!! :goodjob:


How true! I never saw any light be in such high demand.....and for so long. Can you imagine the demand outside of CPF, especially in Asia?

I hope that those Chinese assemblers can keep their hands moving, for as long as the demand is so high! They are making a light with sterling build quality.

Jeff


----------



## torpeau (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

My EX10 0698 just arrived from 4sevens -- had been backordered, so new stock. It has a metal lanyard attachment -- prefer the non-scratching string version.


----------



## foxtrot29 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 - 00658


----------



## fitzDaug (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

I got mine yesterday from 4sevens.

D10

01152


----------



## cotter (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Got my D10 yesterday, love it!

D10
01015

cotter


----------



## 42 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10: 0433
EX10: 0731


----------



## Ducaticorse (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10: 0498


----------



## GrAndAG (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10: 00833


----------



## bfodnes (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Got my D10 2 days ago.

Fantastic single AA light, I was lucky in the led/rings lottery too this time.

Obviously the same pattern as my NDI but absolutely even beam and pure white led.

Fantastic interface and smooth clicky,, ehh " pushy" ?? ( no click ) hehe.

Mine is 00504


----------



## rcprins (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Last three digits on my D10 are 859. I ordered an EX10 but recieved a D10 instead. I decided to keep the D10.

****


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



rcprins said:


> Last three digits on my D10 are 859. I ordered an EX10 but recieved a D10 instead. I decided to keep the D10.
> 
> ****


You are the 111th D10 owner to register. Congrats!


----------



## m16a (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

After long last, updated on my part at the time of this post:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie-ca (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10BUS 01253


----------



## 1pt21 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10: 0052


--Paul


----------



## m16a (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Updated with this post time:thumbsup:


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10....0033


----------



## luxlover (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



m16a said:


> Updated with this post time:thumbsup:


Jason,
I just noticed your dynamic avatar. That explains why you are so quick to enter new light information. You are powered by a nuclear reactor. :thumbsup:

Jeff
EX10/D10 owner


----------



## m16a (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



luxlover said:


> Jason,
> I just noticed your dynamic avatar. That explains why you are so quick to enter new light information. You are powered by a nuclear reactor. :thumbsup:
> 
> Jeff
> EX10/D10 owner



I'm powered by a nuclear reactor? I mean of course I'm powered by one!!:laughing:


----------



## kwkarth (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

1xD10 but misplaced the warranty card. EX10 Golden Dragon on order.


----------



## thk (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 1183


----------



## thefish (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

I have a pre-order in for a NiteCore D10 Golden Dragon Plus (going to replace the old Ultrafire WF-602A as my EDC), I will let you know what the number is when I get it.


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



thefish said:


> I have a pre-order in for a NiteCore D10 Golden Dragon Plus (going to replace the old Ultrafire WF-602A as my EDC), I will let you know what the number is when I get it.


Welcome to the club! Let us know how you like it.


----------



## betalight (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10: 00125
EX10: 0092

I slightly prefer the D10 for it's AA compatibility and it fits my hand better.


----------



## aml (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

d10 01239


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Nice avatar, aml.


----------



## aml (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

thanks, i made it.
or rather, i stumbled across the pic and photoshopped it into what i wanted. added the battery and the "cr123".


----------



## ah-see (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10: 00354


----------



## thefish (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Just got my D10 GDP: 01464


----------



## m16a (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

I would like to say, that if you would kindly please specify if you have the GDP or Q5 version, that would be nice, because we will denote GDP's with a * next to the name.


Thanks,

Registry management:laughing:


----------



## Glowman (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 Q5 00071 & 00072


----------



## TallNHairyDave (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Got an EX10 on the way, so will post the number when it arrives.


----------



## alk007 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10: 0001 !!! (only four digits)


----------



## choaticwhisper (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10---01441


----------



## Ferry (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 Q5: #00269

My other D10 (GDP) is on the way, I will post # when it arrives.


Regards,
FF


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

I traded my NCD10BUS 00514 (Q5) with a friend for NCD10BUS 01288 (GDP).


----------



## Glock40 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 GDP # 01462


----------



## jrmy0641 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

d10 # 01186


----------



## The Coach (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 - 00350
EX10 - 0434

:devil:


----------



## guardpost3 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 - #00879


----------



## Raytech (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10-GDP s/n 1044


----------



## gadgetnerd (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10-GDP #01498


----------



## Oink (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 01333. GDP. Thanks


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 GDP 01440


----------



## 42 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



The Coach said:


> D10 - 00350
> EX10 - 0434
> 
> New Jersey.....What happens here, gets buried in the Pine Barrens.
> :devil:


----------



## Ferry (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 GDP #01401


----------



## TallNHairyDave (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

My EX10 has arrived. Can't see anywhere that says it's a GDP

Only 4 digits = 0006


----------



## Metatron (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

0564 EX 10


----------



## LED-holic (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Just got back from a very long vacation / camping trip. Wow lots of posts to catch up on. But the D10 registry is up to date so far.

Can't wait to order my GDP+ version with the clips soon.


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



TallNHairyDave said:


> My EX10 has arrived. Can't see anywhere that says it's a GDP
> 
> Only 4 digits = 0006


look in the end and if the LED is a tiny dot then you have a GDP


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 
OSRAM GDP 
NCEX 10BUS 1008 - is what it say's on the card


----------



## Ctrain (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Just came today!

EX10 = *140*
EX10 GPP = *1095*
D10 GDP = *1365*


----------



## dasBULK (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Got my beast of a pocket photon cannon just a little while ago.
EX10 GDP = 1162


----------



## m16a (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

I'm currently not able to update right this second, but will be working on my end in around an hour or so when I finish dinner, etc.


----------



## TallNHairyDave (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



Glenn7 said:


> look in the end and if the LED is a tiny dot then you have a GDP



Nope, no tiny dots.

Never looked at an LED with 6x magnification jeweller's loupe before, and it's really quite something isn't it?

Warranty card says Model EX10
Serial number NCEX10BUK 0006

So I'm guessing it's not a GDP

Dave


----------



## m16a (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

The registry has been updated on my end with the time of this post:twothumbs


----------



## dasBULK (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



TallNHairyDave said:


> Nope, no tiny dots.
> 
> Never looked at an LED with 6x magnification jeweller's loupe before, and it's really quite something isn't it?
> 
> ...


I think he meant that the GD+ is so much smaller than the Cree that is looks like a dot instead of a regular LED.


----------



## Glenn7 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



TallNHairyDave said:


> Nope, no tiny dots.
> 
> Never looked at an LED with 6x magnification jeweller's loupe before, and it's really quite something isn't it?
> 
> ...


OK Dave go to this post and look for WadeF's photos his avitar is a tank https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/202499&page=3 the tiny LED in the photo is the GDP+ but going on your serial number I would say you have a GDP+ :wave:


----------



## duff (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 #01196


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 #0330


----------



## Kanai (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 GDP 01303


----------



## jamie.91 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

im thinking of getting an EX-10 if i do the first thing i will do is register it here lmao

jamie


----------



## Frenchyled (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Okay, okay...

I have a little question about serial numbers. We are Nitecore ditributors in France and our serial numbers starts with NCD 10FR xxxxx.

So I have in my hand my personnal D10, but If I tell you only the 5 last digits, it seems you have already a candidate ...

my D10 is NCD 10BFR 00011...
And for my EX10 it is NCEX 10BFR 0013..

If you really want to track all serial numbers, you need to add the country of origin, don't you think ? 

Just my 2cts


----------



## LED-holic (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



Frenchyled said:


> Okay, okay...
> 
> I have a little question about serial numbers. We are Nitecore ditributors in France and our serial numbers starts with NCD 10FR xxxxx.
> 
> ...


 Hmmm, very good point... So far it has been all US, but now with different countries in the mix, it makes it more interesting...

Will have to consider how to add the different countries...


----------



## fitzDaug (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Looking at my warranty card, it does say that the Serial No. is:

*NCD 10BUS 01152* for my D10

I had already posted my info as just *01152.*

Does this mean that the OP has just to prepend NCD 10BUS and NCEX 10BUS for the information already posted for the D10 and EX10 respectively?

If so, it would then help if the OP updates the instructions to let people know to enter the _whole_ Serial No. from the warranty card.

fitz


----------



## LED-holic (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



fitzDaug said:


> Looking at my warranty card, it does say that the Serial No. is:
> 
> *NCD 10BUS 01152* for my D10
> 
> ...


Yes we could do that. It will take a lot of effort though to go back and update every single light's serial # to do that...

Let us think about this some and try to figure out the best way to do this...

One thing we could do is assume everyone's light so far is *US* as 4sevens was the original sole distributor of the smart PD lights. And now we could ask anyone with serial # other than *US* to please let us know and we can start a registry with non-*US* #s...

What do you guys think?


----------



## mikel81 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



mikel81 said:


> NCD10BUS 00565
> 
> 
> And why is the EX10 list color coded?


 

I posted my whole serial #.


----------



## Frenchyled (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



LED-holic said:


> Yes we could do that. It will take a lot of effort though to go back and update every single light's serial # to do that...
> 
> Let us think about this some and try to figure out the best way to do this...
> 
> ...



IT's fine for me 

I think that you could add the two country code, I saw in this thread US, GB and FR..maybe some other countries could appears


----------



## LED-holic (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



Frenchyled said:


> IT's fine for me
> 
> I think that you could add the two country code, I saw in this thread US, GB and FR..maybe some other countries could appears


 Thanks for the feedback.

I wonder how many country codes the NiteCores are going to be available in, to add to the list... wow this list is going global...


----------



## m16a (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



LED-holic said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I wonder how many country codes the NiteCores are going to be available in, to add to the list... wow this list is going global...



Who knew:twothumbs


----------



## grafzahl (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10
0362


regards,
Pete


----------



## GMWIGGS (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

I'll join the club I guess.

D10 Q5
ser#NCD10BUS 01194

-GMWIGGS


----------



## LED-holic (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*



GMWIGGS said:


> I'll join the club I guess.
> 
> D10 Q5
> ser#NCD10BUS 01194
> ...


Congrats. Once I get some time I shall update the original list with the different country designations.

Thanks!


----------



## MManley (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 GDP
#01459


Awesome little light this, my first proper one too. 
It will recieve much love in the months(or years) to come


----------



## Raytech (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 Q5
#01033


----------



## Oink (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 GDP 
#01423

My second, this one is cooler than my yellowish #01333 (registered). I am waiting for darkness to see which I'd prefer


----------



## Dioni (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

 D10 GDP #01404


----------



## Coaster (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 GDP
01422


----------



## phantom357 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 0809


----------



## wingnutLP (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 number NCD10BUK 00006...


----------



## Thujone (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 GDP # 01262


----------



## jimmy1970 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

OSRAM GDPD10 # 1474


----------



## HotPursuit (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 GD # 1079


----------



## cypher2001 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 01110


----------



## hairydogs (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 Osram GDP: B0829HK 000040

Guess where I bought this?


----------



## TaschenlampeMann (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

NCEX10BUS 0299


----------



## dsmith (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

ncd10bus 00138


----------



## ironhorse (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

NCEX10BUS1148 (GDP)


----------



## climberkid (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

better change this to add the D20's!!! im expecting mine tomorow (i think):twothumbs


----------



## PaulKersey (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10 GDP

01316


----------



## Zendude (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D10-GDP 01392


----------



## waya68 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 GDP 1004
NCEX10BUS


----------



## m16a (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EDIT: Appears he is. We'll discuss getting a handle on the D20s:twothumbs


----------



## 251 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D20 (!) 00420


----------



## ScreenName (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 GDP 1120


----------



## climberkid (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

D20 00356


----------



## daveaust (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10: 1027 'daveaust'


----------



## m16a (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

Folks, it would appear that my partner in this venture is no longer around, so I guess I'll be taking over the operation as a whole myself. For the Updated D10 List, please see my second post of the thread. D20's will be updated underneath the D10 list and the same will be done with EX20 when they come. Thank you for your patience. Feel free to PM me with any questions, comments, criticisms or anything feedback at all on the registry. Thanks guys,

M16a


----------



## Ironwood (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 00330


----------



## 4Pigs (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: The ~OFFICIAL~ Nitecore D10/EX10 Registry*

EX10 GDP 
B0829HK 000009


----------



## m16a (Oct 7, 2008)

As of the time of this post, the registry has been updated to include all posted lights.


----------



## Raytech (Oct 7, 2008)

Nitecore D20 s/n B0928US0 00409


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Oct 8, 2008)

D10 Q5
NCD 10BUS 01040


----------



## mikel81 (Oct 8, 2008)

There are 2 posts for D10. At first I thought it was for d10 Cree/GDP, but both lists are almost identical.

:shrug:

-ML←


----------



## Raytech (Oct 9, 2008)

Please update the registry to reflect the following:
EX10 s/n 0611 (gifted)
EX10 GDP s/n 1044
D10 s/n 00742 (Lost)
 
Thanks


----------



## m16a (Oct 10, 2008)

mikel81 said:


> There are 2 posts for D10. At first I thought it was for d10 Cree/GDP, but both lists are almost identical.
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> -ML←



The post by LED-holic reflects a currently un updated list. This is because my co manager is currently unable to devote the time needed to CPF due to some issues in real life. For the accurate and up to date registry, please see my post regarding the D10s. Thanks a lot,

M16a

EDIT: Registry is updated with current info as of the time of this edit.:thumbsup:


----------



## Alloy Addict (Oct 13, 2008)

D10 01026


----------



## Rion (Oct 15, 2008)

D10 Cree - 01075

Just got this today. Great light. First post, more to come. Thank you!


----------



## JohnnyDeep (Oct 15, 2008)

EX10 Cree # 0445
EX10 GDP # 1107


----------



## WadeF (Oct 19, 2008)

Add another EX10 GDP to the list:

EX10 GDP #1022


----------



## Unforgiven (Oct 19, 2008)

Continued


----------

